

JQ.Mobi v1.0 Release - xpose2000
https://github.com/appMobi/jQ.Mobi/commit/91fb68a8166e65110baed8740d9ad224012b642d

======
xpose2000
Expect to see their homepage reflect the latest release. For now, see their
blog for a look at the latest changes: <http://blog.jqmobi.com/>

